# Electric blue acara turning black



## Typically tropical (Dec 17, 2019)

Anyone ever seen this before? My lovely blue acara is becoming a black acara.

One week ago. Not a great picture but the only one I could find.

.

Now

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i1LD7z]

Both acaras are still small. They live in a 33 gallon tank. 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite approx 10 nitrates. Ph7.5. The eba is behaving normally and the other acara is completely well.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

They can either be trying to blend in with a dark background/substrate, may be their breeding dress, or something else, but they don't look sick. Fish change color to communicate things and also based on their mood (scared, excited, happy, etc). You'll have to study them by observation and eventually figure it out.


----------



## Chloalsu4 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey mine look the same as yours. So after further inspection I found that she was guarding about 400 little tiny babies. Also she became very aggressive towards the bigger fish in the tank. So I noticed that in your picture you have a green terror with the blue acara. I have the same situation and they became a breeding pair


----------

